# Wohnen in Koblenz



## sunabar (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Ich werde Anfang nächsten Jahres nach Koblenz versetzt und solangsam steht die Wohnungssuche an.

Jetzt meine Frage: Gibts es irgend eine Ecke in die man nicht ziehen sollte ? bzw. eine die besonders schön ist (eventl. Nähe BWZK)

Habe mit meiner ersten Wohnung in Regensburg mit dem Umfeld ( Russenviertel) leider nicht viel Glück gehabt  und möchte das diesmal vermeiden.

Vielen Dank im vorraus 

PS.: Wer keinen konstruktiven Beitrag hat möge seine Meinung für sich behalten


----------



## bebo2403 (4. Dezember 2008)

N'Abend.
Wenn du gern beim BWZK wohnen möchtest, dann bietet sich natürlich Metternich an. Da gibt es schon ein paar Ecken, die zu den gehobenen Wohngegenden gehören und teilweise sind da recht neue Wohnungen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (5. Dezember 2008)

Obwohl Metternich ja auch nicht gerade die allervornehmste Wohngegend ist...aber besser als Lützel oder Neuendorf auf jeden Fall...mein Vorschlag: Wie wäre es mit Rübenach, ist zwar ein wenig ländlich aber dafür auch keinesfalls pöbelüberhäuft! Und auch quasi um's Eck vom BwZk!


----------



## sunabar (5. Dezember 2008)

Schon mal vielen vielen Dank !!
Bin ab nächste Woche in MUC und mal eben nach Koblenz ist halt nicht 

@superrocker 73: Rübenach hört sich echt gut an, gibt auch ein paar schöne Wohnungen zur Zeit.

Wie schauts den auf der anderen Rhein-Seite aus ? Arenberg od. Niederberg ?

PS.: Freu mich schon auf Koblenz. Tolle Stadt, ein bißchen wie Regensburg nur billiger und näher an der Heimat


----------



## Siegfried (5. Dezember 2008)

Obwohl Metternich ja auch nicht gerade die allervornehmste Wohngegend ist...aber besser als Lützel oder Neuendorf auf jeden Fall...


Kommt darauf an , ob man im " Oberdorf" oder im " Unterdorf " wohnt.


Gruss.


----------



## Michael Night (7. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab früher mal mit ner WG in Lützel gewohnt. Das war die geilste Wohnung die wir je hatten. Der Vermieter meinte, als wir die Treppen hoch gingen, er würde sich um den Zustand der Wohnungen nicht kümmern und es wäre ihm praktisch egal was wir hier machen. Haftpflichtversicherung war ihmwichtig. Und die Kaution. Rock `n Roll!!!


----------



## Michael Night (7. Dezember 2008)

Empfehlen könnte ich sonst nur das "Kreutzchen". Ist so ne Art "Melroce-Place" von Koblenz.


----------



## specializedvw (21. Dezember 2008)

also willst du nichts mit holzrussen zu tun haben... 
dann würde ich einfachschauen, dass in der nähe kein lidl oder aldi ist 

Definition: (holzus russus) Eine besonders
ausgebreitete Rasse osteuropäischer
Einsiedler. Holzrussen sind außerordentlich
kräftig gebaut und wirken viel stämmiger und
massiger als ihre kleineren Verwandten, die
Deutschen. Ein besonderes Merkmal dieser
außergewöhnlich liebenswürdigen Wesen ist
der
typische Kleidungsstil: Jogginghose,
Lackschuhe, Lederjacke mit Gummibund. Der
typische Holzrusse lebt meistens in großen
Rudeln. Diese werden von dominanten Männchen
geführt. Zentrum eines Territoriums sind
diverse Lidl und Aldiparkplätze. Dort
verteidigen Sie ihr Revier mit Ritualen wie:
in den Kreis spucken, Sonnenblumenkerne zu
essen oder Vodka mit Eistee nachzutrinken
(dieses allerdings nur am Wochenende. Diese
Tätigkeiten werden überwiegend in der Hocke
ausgeführt. Holzrussen sind überwiegend
nachtaktiv. Der Holzrussen ist in keiner
Weise
bedroht und gehört zum einem der größten
Bevölkerungsteilen
Deutschlands!


----------



## Michael Night (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich möchte dich ja nicht vergraulen. Deswegen sollte ich wohl nochmal nachlegen.

Koblenz ist recht übersichtlich! Schöne Häuser und Ecken gibt es in allen Stadtteilen. IM KREUTZCHEN NICHT!!!

Ne Schwester von mir wohnt in Lützel. Der Teil von KO ist mittlerweile von Bärtigen besetzt. Sie wohnt da trotzdem gern.

Wenn du ein Auto hast und nicht in der Stadt wohnen möchtest, kann ich dir die umliegenden Moseldörfer empfehlen! Die bieten alles was man braucht und liegen nicht weit weg der Stadt. Die Mieten sind wesentlich günstiger und die Wohnungen wesentlich gepflegter und wohnlicher (in KO liegen die Leitungen oft offen).


----------



## sunabar (22. Dezember 2008)

So, ich will euch ja auch auf dem laufenden halten. Bin am Samstag mal eben von MUC nach Koblenz Wohnungen anschauen ;-)

3 in Rübenach: 1 war schon zu 90% weg, 1 war ok und 1 war die absolute Katastrophe
1 in Ehrenbreiststein: zwar etwas vom BWZK entfernt aber der absolute Traum. Blick auf die Festung, gepflegt, ärztlicherr Kollege als Vermieter, einziger Mieter im Haus (der Rest wird als Verlag genutzt) und einen (geschätzt) 250qm Keller  Nein kein Tippfehler, ist nen unbenutzter gepflegter Weinkeller NUR FÜR MICH.

Vielen Dank an alle die hier reingeschrieben, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal zu einer netten Runde auf dem Rad.

Ich wünsche allen auf diesem Weg ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch.
Bis nächstes Jahr in Koblenz


----------



## bebo2403 (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich wohne auch in E.Stein. Hier gibt es sehr schöne Altbauwohnungen zu recht günstigen Preisen. Hier ist zwar eigentlich keine gute Wohngegend, aber mir gefällts. Man muss sich ja nicht mit den Homies anfreunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

